# Hey



## WWUTechie (Dec 21, 2009)

Just here introducing myself...I am the facility manager/tech director/techie at a small university in mid Missouri. I manage two auditoriums and setup audio and visual technology all across our campus. I have worked here for seven years.
I have experience with just about all kinds of live events, including conferences, graduations, convocations, speakers and so on. 
I have worked with all kinds of sound, lighting and projection equipment. I found this site to find out some more information about a problem with my Strand 520.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome! Feel free to look around. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

